# pcola pier



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thought abt going out on Thursday anything being caught yet?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Bobo's, Red fish, Pomps, Whiting , Occasional Drum. Varies day to day. Some days nothing. Its winter . It wont be long.


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

I got a catfish sunday....not exactly the picture of excitement was pretty windy though saw some sheephead on sikes


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

sunday was noting but mud all the way to the end.


----------



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

*Sunday 2.8.15*

Spent most of the day out there. Only caught a puffer fish. Didn't see anyone else catch anything. Beautiful day and I did get to see the dolphins.


----------

